# Newer treated lumber really corrosive?



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh R said:


> I found a sawmill in Linwood, actually forgot all about them. Hertiers (spelling) I bought 1x6 oak from them and my uncle cut it into trim for my house back in 07. I'll have to call up there tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Another one is Wally Kotz, just north of Hertiers on 11 Mile. 989 879 4786 WoodTick Wally. Tell him woodchuck John sent you.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

My dock is aluminum and has treated 5/4 decking with stainless fasteners. It's 10 years old and not an ounce of corrosion.ine however is not floating as it appears yours will be.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

storman said:


> My dock is aluminum and has treated 5/4 decking with stainless fasteners. It's 10 years old and not an ounce of corrosion.ine however is not floating as it appears yours will be.


Is the wood on your dock stamped CCA?


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Take a look at Menards AC2 treated wood. It's approved for aluminum contact and ground contact.
Here is some information about the product. 

https://www.midwestmanufacturing.com/MidwestManufacturing/web/docs/pdf/cms/AC2PressureTreated.pdf

I'm going to use the product for building a wood dock. Hope I'm doing the right thing. Wanted an aluminum dock but my supports on my seawall will not allow a standard size dock and a custom dock 36 feet long expensive.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Aluminum boat manufacturers should start using that stuff.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Absolutely. Good strength to weight ratio but the little hair splinters suck on bare feet.


Excellent point.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

If you have trout in your pond you may want to skip the treated lumber. 5/4 deck board has a ton of copper in it and trout are pretty sensitive to copper. I know from experience.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

hypox said:


> If you have trout in your pond you may want to skip the treated lumber. 5/4 deck board has a ton of copper in it and trout are pretty sensitive to copper. I know from experience.


No trout, just some blue gill. Hoping that the wood won't be in the water at all. Thx for the reminder tho!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh R said:


> So, tar paper fine then for treated wood?
> Don't think there's any sawmills close to Munger, at least none that I know of. What's white oak gonna cost me? Boards need to be about 63" long and the dock is 20' long
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


You're #1 problem is your width. 63".
You will have to buy 12' boards and cut them to 63".
If you want to travel a little, I can give you a good MS discount on some rough sawn pine 8" wide 12' long that will last a long time.
I give a Union discount.


----------

